# Plain o'l cell phone



## jfschultz (Sep 18, 2012)

As counter point to the iPhone5 thread... How many are pleased with just a plain old cell phone?


----------



## JoannaV (Sep 18, 2012)

The phone I am currently using is a Nokia I acquired four and a half years ago. I have had another (plain ol') phone since then, a Sony Ericsson, but it started acting funny so I got my Nokia unlocked so I could use it over here. I love Nokia.

There are a lot of things I don't like about smartphones. They're big. They cost more. Their data plans cost more. They have high-end video ability etcetc which I'm just not interested in. You end up having a lot of data on your phone which you then need to back-up to your computer.

However, my husband's iPhone is indispensable to our household. It's our bank branch  And it has all kinds of features which are alluring. Visual voicemail!

Eventually I will get a smartphone myself. 99% sure it will use android. So it won't be a Nokia, which makes me sad :-( There are some great apps out there, and as time passes I see increasingly how owning my own smartphone would help me be more productive in various ways.

But my plain ol' Nokia does please me


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 18, 2012)

On our last upgrade we splurged for phones with keyboards. Does that still count?  By the way, try finding one of those without a data plan!


----------



## Jack K (Sep 18, 2012)

I too have a keyboard for occasional texting. But otherwise, the less on that gets in the way of phone calls, the better.


----------



## ubermadchen (Sep 18, 2012)

I like still being smarter than my phone so I have a plan old phone. I'll hold out as long as I can!


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 18, 2012)

I happy with my phone with the little slide-out tray for texting. My husband got me a Kindle Fire last year, so I have no desire for a smaller-screened, more expensive phone with an expensive data plan. Sometimes it would be nice to have internet anywhere, but I am content to let my phone be a phone.


----------



## Zach (Sep 18, 2012)

I do enjoy having access to the Bible, the Reformed Confessions, and my email on my phone. Would I be pleased with just a plain old phone? Yes. But a smart phone does make a lot of things easier to do on the go.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 18, 2012)

Luddites!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm very happy with my "dumb" phone (my MacBook Air & Thunderbolt Display at home are sufficient for my cyber needs); I received a notice a couple of months ago from Assurance Wireless saying that if I was a senior citizen below a certain income level I was eligible for a free phone, I only needed to provide a copy of my previous 1040 to certify it, so I did; I get 250 free minutes a month, and 250 free text messages a month. My wife has a T-Mobile "dumb" phone for which we pay $100 for 1000 minutes (the phone cost $12.99), and we figure we can do a year with that (she doesn't phone much), which means she gets her phone for about $8.33 a month. I believe the leftover minutes will roll over when we do it for the next year.

One has to be frugal in this economy, especially if one is on a fixed retirement income (though Pola does do a little part-time nanny work).


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 18, 2012)

Scottish Lass said:


> On our last upgrade we splurged for phones with keyboards. Does that still count?  By the way, try finding one of those without a data plan!



They are there but stuck well away from the "prime" showcases. So you have to look for them.


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 18, 2012)

I have an old LG flip-type Tracfone. No keyboard. Just for emergencies or very quick checking-in type calls. Cheap and there when I need it.


----------



## M21195 (Sep 18, 2012)

I get the least expensive phone available when I need to replace a current phone....I would get rid of it if I didn't need it for work.


----------



## Edward (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a phone with a slide out keyboard for texting and which is a decent phone. Then I have a Blackberry for work on the other side, which is great for email but a really lousy phone. And a Kindle touch, if I really need to get on the internet.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 18, 2012)

jfschultz said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > On our last upgrade we splurged for phones with keyboards. Does that still count?  By the way, try finding one of those without a data plan!
> ...


Verizon actually only offered two when we were looking (online and in-store). I do like the slide-out tray, though.


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 18, 2012)

I enjoy my LG - Octane. However, to make up for some of it's deficiencies, I carry around an iPod touch mp3 player. I use it as a bible and a personal organizer when I am out and about. 

What is nice about this combination is that I get some of the benefits of having an iPhone without the data charge. When I get near a wifi hotspot, I just sync up. That usually happens when I get home. Another advantage is that carrying iPod rather than an iPhone is not as distracting. I have seen other people constantly interrupted by all it's bells and whistles.


----------



## TexanRose (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a plain old flip phone and am quite satisfied with it. I don't intend to "upgrade" to a smart phone any time soon.


----------



## Christoffer (Sep 19, 2012)

I get my phone from my employer, for both private and work-related use. I used to always take the cheap ones from the warehouse since I tend to wear out phones quite quickly. So I was at ease with really cheap phones.

A couple of months ago the pixels in the display had died to the point that I could not write text messages anymore so I had to get a new one. My boss then insisted on an iPhone since it is "on the company"


----------

